# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2021



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2021 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Wessel1985 (4 Mar 2021 às 03:34)

Boas ...

Por aqui tudo calmo mas tivemos recentemente um dia com chuva forte e trovoada bem intensa apesar da curta duração ... Março começou animado por estas bandas ...


----------



## Azathoth (5 Mar 2021 às 14:55)

Poeiras do norte de África devem afectar a Madeira neste sábado — DNOTICIAS.PT


----------



## lserpa (5 Mar 2021 às 15:41)

Finalmente tive um dia sem precipitação (ontem), hoje vai no mesmo caminho.
Está a saber maravilhosamente bem  
Céu com nuvens altas, sem vento. Falará apenas a temperatura subir mais um pouco, ainda não foi além dos 16° 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2021 às 11:17)

Neve a passar ao largo:






---

Como não há relatório anual... nós lá fora:


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2021 às 11:27)

Orion disse:


> Como não há relatório anual... nós lá fora:



NWSCPC

Corvo (OMS 08502):






Flores (OMS 08501):






Horta (OMS 08506):






Angra (08511):






PDL (08512):






StM (08515):






Não há registos relativamente às outras ilhas.

---

PS (08524):






Funchal (08522):


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2021 às 11:32)

Orion disse:


> PDL (08512):








vs



Orion disse:


> Corvo (OMS 08502):


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2021 às 11:34)

Orion disse:


> StM (08515):


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2021 às 16:13)

Orion disse:


> NWSCPC
> 
> Corvo (OMS 08502):
> 
> ...


. 

Anomalias positivas brutais nas ilhas de latitude menor, Santa Maria, e arquipélago da Madeira. especialmente intrigante a comparação Ponta Delgada - Santa Maria.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2021 às 19:44)

Uma imagem pela beleza das interferências das ilhas no fluxo das nuvens:

Aqua, hoje cerca das 14h31, resolução 250 m.


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2021 às 19:19)

Dia de rio atmosférico:






Mais fresco no GOc. Lentamente a entrar no pós-frontal.


----------



## bandevelugo (11 Mar 2021 às 16:36)

Não sei se o tema já foi aflorado no MeteoPT, mas alguém sabe o que se passa com a estação da Selvagem Grande? Já não aparece há bastante tempo no portal do IPMA


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Mar 2021 às 16:42)

bandevelugo disse:


> Não sei se o tema já foi aflorado no MeteoPT, mas alguém sabe o que se passa com a estação da Selvagem Grande? Já não aparece há bastante tempo no portal do IPMA


Pouco dinheiro para a manutenção e está muito longe. Possivelmente uma combinação destes dois fatores... 

É pena que o IPMA não consiga manter uma estação na Selvagem Grande.  Estamos a falar do único território com clima verdadeiramente desértico em Portugal, muito pouca precipitação, muito vento e temperaturas amenas todo o ano.


----------



## bandevelugo (12 Mar 2021 às 00:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Pouco dinheiro para a manutenção e está muito longe. Possivelmente uma combinação destes dois fatores...
> 
> É pena que o IPMA não consiga manter uma estação na Selvagem Grande.  Estamos a falar do único território com clima verdadeiramente desértico em Portugal, muito pouca precipitação, muito vento e temperaturas amenas todo o ano.



Obrigado pela nota, mas problema de distância não deve ser já que a ilha é minúscula e permanentemente habitada! Aliás, a estação até deveria ser um bom entretém para os corajosos que se voluntariam para lá ficar umas semanas...

Claro que era importantíssimo manter lá a estação, é básica para a caracterização dos ecossistemas naturais e para afirmação da soberania nacional nesse território disputado. E parece-me ser um pouco menos complicado que meter e operar um robot na superfície de Marte.


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2021 às 16:46)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia.../noticias/textos/boletim_alargado_acores.html


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2021 às 19:57)




----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Mar 2021 às 13:27)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui temos tido uma manhã com alguns aguaceiros moderados.

Um dia cinzento e nublado ...


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2021 às 16:34)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mar 2021 às 17:38)

Enquanto que grande parte de Portugal (incluindo a Madeira e os Grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores) estão com tempo seco e uma crista anticiclónica forte, no Grupo Ocidental dos Açores a história tem sido outra. Devido à posição do anticiclone, as Flores e o Corvo têm recebido bastante chuva devido a rios atmosféricos. Só nos últimos 3 dias os acumulados nestas duas ilhas foram os seguintes: 
(rede Wunderground)
- Mosteiro: 66,0 mm
- Ponta Delgada: 60,4 mm
(rede IPMA)
- Lajes das Flores: 63,2 mm
- Vila do Corvo: 50,7 mm

Vale a pena salientar que a estação da Fajãzinha do IPMA está quase de certeza com o pluviómetro entupido, já que não regista precipitação há bastante tempo... 

Hoje o anticiclone moveu-se um pouco para leste, permitindo alguma precipitação nas ilhas do Faial, do Pico, de São Jorge e da Graciosa, mas estamos a falar de muito pouca chuva, no máximo 5 mm em zonas altas do Faial e 2 mm na Graciosa. Nas outras ilhas a precipitação nem chegou a 1 mm. Amanhã de madrugada deverá voltar a chover nalgumas ilhas do Grupo Central, mas com muito menor probabilidade e que dependerá da posição do anticiclone (pode nem chover sequer).


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2021 às 19:24)

Orion disse:


>



 https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vórtice_de_von_Kármán


----------



## Anticiclone Açores (19 Mar 2021 às 23:04)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Enquanto que grande parte de Portugal (incluindo a Madeira e os Grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores) estão com tempo seco e uma crista anticiclónica forte, no Grupo Ocidental dos Açores a história tem sido outra. Devido à posição do anticiclone, as Flores e o Corvo têm recebido bastante chuva devido a rios atmosféricos. Só nos últimos 3 dias os acumulados nestas duas ilhas foram os seguintes:
> (rede Wunderground)
> - Mosteiro: 66,0 mm
> - Ponta Delgada: 60,4 mm
> ...


Boa noite! 
Onde encontrou o valor acumulado de Ponta Delgada?
Obrigado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Mar 2021 às 23:31)

Anticiclone Açores disse:


> Boa noite!
> Onde encontrou o valor acumulado de Ponta Delgada?
> Obrigado


Boa noite e bem-vindo ao fórum!  

O valor de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha das Flores, está disponível numa estação do Wunderground.


----------



## Agreste (21 Mar 2021 às 22:16)

a 120 horas uma depressão entre as canárias e a madeira...

pode ter algumas características subtropicais.


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2021 às 22:34)

Agreste disse:


> a 120 horas uma depressão entre as canárias e a madeira...
> 
> pode ter algumas características subtropicais.



Tende a deslocar-se depois para nordeste, não parece trazer algo para a Madeira mas talvez alguma instabilidade entrando pelo Sul do território continental nos três últimos dias do mês.


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2021 às 10:11)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici...os/DiaMeteoMundial_radar_terceira_acores.html


----------



## lserpa (23 Mar 2021 às 10:15)

Habemos radar finalmente


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2021 às 11:06)

>



Anteriormente...


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2021 às 11:36)

Mais logo a cores  https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/


----------



## Hawk (23 Mar 2021 às 11:50)

Situação a acompanhar:

Chuva, vento e algum calor (temperaturas podem ultrapassar os 25ºC na costa sul da ilha).


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2021 às 19:01)

A precipitação é reduzida ou nula (PDL/Lagoa). O radar está a detetar as nuvens mais altas e providenciar informação potencialmente enganadora.


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2021 às 19:18)

Orion disse:


> Mais logo a cores  https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2021 às 19:28)

O cavado sobre os Açores está a caminho da Madeira, onde eventualmente deverá dar origem uma pequena depressão. Ainda é cedo para partilhar mais detalhes.


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2021 às 19:36)

É Março. Dificilmente vai haver aviso no NHC.


----------



## Hawk (24 Mar 2021 às 10:04)

Previsão de vento sustentado superior a 90 km/h no Areeiro para a manhã de 6af.


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2021 às 11:39)

Olhando por alto, não parece haver grande risco de fenómenos com características tropicais.

Depois depende do modelo. Onde ocorrerá a precipitação (mais) convectiva?


----------



## Hawk (24 Mar 2021 às 12:27)

Interessante combinação de concentração de poeiras elevada com chuva intensa. Não é um bom dia para lavar o carro.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2021 às 09:28)




----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2021 às 09:41)

Nas próximas horas, pelo GFS, deverá formar-se uma depressão na zona das Canárias. Eventualmente irá empilhar-se verticalmente com o ciclone a oeste da Madeira.






A atmosfera deverá estar muito instável (nos próximos dias). Condições favoráveis ao aparecimento de funis de baixa intensidade?

Como já foi mencionado, há muita poeira no ar.


----------



## Hawk (25 Mar 2021 às 16:37)

Formação de nebulosidade associada ao núcleo depressionário que se está a formar a sul do arquipélago. Alguma poeira no ar.


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2021 às 09:17)




----------



## Hawk (26 Mar 2021 às 09:25)

Lestada durante a última madrugada com as temperaturas a ultrapassar os 25ºC na costa sul (26.0ºC na Ponta do Sol e 25.1ºC no Funchal às 3 da manhã...). Noite tropical em quase todas as estações no sul da ilha.


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2021 às 09:30)

Orion disse:


> Olhando por alto, não parece haver grande risco de fenómenos com características tropicais.










Orion disse:


> Depois depende do modelo. Onde ocorrerá a precipitação (mais) convectiva?


----------



## Hawk (26 Mar 2021 às 12:09)

*



			VENTO JÁ ATINGIU OS 108 KM/HORA NO FUNCHAL
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> A Região está hoje sob influência de uma depressão cujo centro se encontra a cerca de 100 quilómetros a sul do arquipélago da Madeira, com uma pressão na ordem dos 1.010 hectopascal (hPa). O mau tempo já causou estragos, nomeadamente com a queda de algumas árvores e no dificultar do combate a alguns incêndios florestais que deflagraram durante esta manhã.
> 
> Confirmam-se as previsões de vento moderado a forte durante o dia de hoje, que deverá manter-se até ao final da tarde, com previsão de melhorias para este sábado, explica ao JM Victor Prior, delegado regional do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). A isto acrescentam-se as previsões de períodos de chuva e aguaceiros acompanhados por trovoada.
> 
> ...



-----------------


Deverá começar a surgir alguma convecção no centro da depressão.


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2021 às 13:23)




----------



## Azathoth (26 Mar 2021 às 14:22)

Vento forte no Funchal de madrugada e no início da manhã.

Vento atinge 99km/h no Lombo da Terça, 89km/h no aeroporto e 86km/h nos Prazeres (jm-madeira.pt)


----------



## PedroN (27 Mar 2021 às 07:00)

Boas! Forte trovoada agora mesmo, a aproximar-se da zona oeste.


----------



## pumabr (27 Mar 2021 às 07:11)

É só comigo ou o mapa de descargas elétricas do ipma não está a funcionar?


----------



## PedroN (27 Mar 2021 às 07:47)

pumabr disse:


> É só comigo ou o mapa de descargas elétricas do ipma não está a funcionar?



Há pouco também não estava a conseguir aceder, mas agora já está a funcionar.


----------



## PedroN (27 Mar 2021 às 08:29)

O Pico do Arieiro já está pintado de branco.


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2021 às 10:10)

Registos de 40.3mm/1h na Quinta Grande e 49.6mm/1h no Areeiro. O radar ainda está muito agreste.


----------



## Azathoth (27 Mar 2021 às 10:13)

Desde das 6 da manhã tem sido um espectáculo de trovoada no Funchal. E neste momento está a chover com mais intensidade.
Mas no Areeiro e São Jorge já tem uns acumulados interessantes.


----------



## Azathoth (27 Mar 2021 às 10:15)

Mais de 9 mil raios registados em menos de 5 horas — DNOTICIAS.PT


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2021 às 11:42)

IPMA lançou aviso laranja de Trovoada. Não é muito comum por bandas da Madeira (o aviso, não a trovoada)


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2021 às 11:54)




----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2021 às 11:58)

Acumulados horários significativos. 

Como a água precipitável nem é muito elevada, podia estar a ser muito, muito pior.


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2021 às 13:05)

Principalmente a zona leste da ilha a ser atingida, com acumulados muito importantes. Zonas de Machico e Porto da Cruz susceptíveis. A depressão continua a gerar muita convecção a sudeste do arquipélago que eventualmente vai tocar em terra.


----------



## lserpa (27 Mar 2021 às 13:22)

Orion disse:


>



Eh lá! Está com um aspecto bem interessante!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mar 2021 às 14:28)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mar 2021 às 14:40)

Os acumulados hoje na Madeira, até ao momento, têm sido bastante generosos, sobretudo tendo que em conta que há um mês que não chovia na Costa Leste da ilha:
Porto Santo - 11,6 mm
São Lourenço - 59,3 mm
Aeroporto - 54,1 mm
Santo da Serra - 27,6 mm
Santana - 86,4 mm
São Jorge - 83,6 mm
Lido - 17,5 mm
Funchal - 19,5 mm
Cancela - 21,0 mm
Monte - 40,6 mm
Pico Alto - 41,2 mm
Arieiro - 61,7 mm
Pico do Arieiro - 92,6 mm
Quinta Grande - 53,4 mm
Ponta do Sol - 8,7 mm
São Vicente - 15,6 mm
Porto Moniz - 17,3 mm
Lombo da Terça - 18,4 mm
Ponta do Pargo - 10,8 mm 
Calheta - 14,0 mm


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2021 às 14:44)

Feio


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2021 às 14:51)

A convecção iniciou-se por volta da meia-noite.
Há acumulados horários na ordem dos 20 a 40 mm em estações da zona Leste e costa Sul.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2021 às 15:04)

Fantástica!


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2021 às 15:24)

Acumulados horários e estações com acumulados mais significativos:







































































*Santa Catarina* com mais *17,6 mm* das 14h às 15h.


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2021 às 15:52)

*Alerta reforçado para a costa Nordeste da Madeira devido a previsão de mais chuva forte.*
https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/27/...adeira-devido-a-previsao-de-mais-chuva-forte/


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2021 às 16:02)

Falta ainda um bocado até o evento terminar.


----------



## lserpa (27 Mar 2021 às 16:05)

Hawk disse:


> *Alerta reforçado para a costa Nordeste da Madeira devido a previsão de mais chuba forte.*
> https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/27/...adeira-devido-a-previsao-de-mais-chuva-forte/



Chuva forte já é mau, mas chuba forte deve ser do pior. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## PedroN (27 Mar 2021 às 16:31)

Na costa sudoeste, ao contrário da zona este, até agora temos tido pouca chuva, nada de especial, pingos grossos mas esparsos...


----------



## PedroN (27 Mar 2021 às 16:37)

Entretanto na zona nordeste, no Faial...


----------



## Azathoth (27 Mar 2021 às 17:42)

SpiderVV disse:


>




Apanhei essa frente por essa hora quando vinha na via rápida na zona do Caniço de Baixo e Porto Novo. O piso estava completamente alagado, condições perfeitas para o aquaplaning.


----------



## Azathoth (27 Mar 2021 às 17:47)

Hoje à tarde na estrada entre o Poiso e o Ribeiro Frio:




Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2021 às 18:13)

As células a Sueste, em aproximação lenta para NE/ENE, têm novamente actividade eléctrica explosiva, são centenas de descargas em cada 10 minutos:



















Nas últimas três horas:





*São Jorge* acumulou mais de *113 mm* em cerca de *12 horas*


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2021 às 19:08)

Tempestade em directo;

https://www.madeira-web.com/en/webcams/av-do-mar-crosswalk-livecam.html


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2021 às 19:09)

Na webcam do Funchal vê-se chover com muita intensidade e com vários relâmpagos à mistura.

https://www.madeira-web.com/pt/webcams/livecam-marina-funchal.html

https://www.madeira-web.com/pt/webcams/livecam-faixa-av-do-mar.html

Lido

Às 19h05





Às 19h15:


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2021 às 19:33)

Hawk disse:


> Tempestade em directo;
> 
> https://www.madeira-web.com/en/webcams/av-do-mar-crosswalk-livecam.html



Muito forte agora!

Muita chuva e muitos relâmpagos.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2021 às 19:40)

Hawk disse:


> Tempestade em directo;
> 
> https://www.madeira-web.com/en/webcams/av-do-mar-crosswalk-livecam.html



O acumulado de hoje já supera os* 60 mm* no *Funchal*, *13,5 mm* na última hora.

Esta célula que está agora a "desabar" sobre o Funchal pode encerrar a actividade mais intensa da depressão por hoje:


----------



## Azathoth (27 Mar 2021 às 19:53)

Começou pelas 19h. Chuva bastante forte e trovoada e algum granizo também no Funchal.
Mudaram para alerta vermelho na costa Sul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2021 às 19:56)

Já vi dois passarem o sinal vermelho.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2021 às 20:03)

*26.4mm* das 19h ás 20h numa estação netatmo localizada em Santa Luzia (Funchal). *65.5mm* é o total diário até ao momento.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2021 às 20:19)

Situação complicada no Funchal.
https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/27/...yUXkaD8Ko7eZ2NKw76srrD9x-JxlyGYqPmVDuYkyUIMyE
https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/27/255668-estrada-monumental-alagada/
https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/27/255667-autentica-ribeira-no-caminho-do-pilar/

A webcamtaxi localizada na Avenida do Mar também mostra muita água a descer rua abaixo e a água acumulado na avenida parece estar quase ao nível do passeio.






*17.9mm* em 20 minutos na estação de Santa Luzia. *10.1mm* noutra mais perto do Monte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2021 às 20:21)

Esta estação, em Quebradas, São Martinho perto de Câmara de Lobos, já segue com mais de 130 mm, quase 60 mm em 1 hora. https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFUNCHAL22

Santa Luzia (Funchal) perto dos 110 mm acumulados https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFUNCH2


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2021 às 20:27)

joralentejano disse:


> *26.4mm* das 19h ás 20h numa estação netatmo localizada em Santa Luzia (Funchal). *65.5mm* é o total diário até ao momento.



A célula deve estar quase a largar a costa do Funchal. Aguardemos o que pode despejar nas montanhas, em princípio parece estar a perder intensidade.






Últimas duas horas nas EMA's IPMA:










A actividade eléctrica diminuiu significativamente na costa Sul. Pelas montanhas e na costa Norte algumas descargas potentes mas menos frequentes:


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2021 às 20:29)

Vai ser mais um evento para o IPMA ficar com as orelhas a ardr...

Eu que sou um perfeito leigo em meteorologia disse aqui há 5 atrás que esta depressão era de acompanhar de muito perto. Certamente alguém no IPMA deveria pensar o mesmo... O dia começou com um aviso amarelo e assim ficou mesmo quando a madrugada trouxe registos de aviso vermelho. O aviso vermelho, para variar, aparece quando as ruas ficam transformadas em ribeiras. Há várias horas atrás disse aqui que o radar estava feio. Pelos vistos quem trabalha no IPMA não achou o mesmo.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2021 às 20:29)

Orion disse:


> Acumulados horários significativos.
> 
> Como a água precipitável nem é muito elevada, podia estar a ser muito, muito pior.



(26mm)


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2021 às 20:36)

StormRic disse:


> A célula deve estar quase a largar a costa do Funchal. Aguardemos o que pode despejar nas montanhas, em princípio parece estar a perder intensidade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está retida pela orografia e ainda é gerada convecção a este/sudeste do Funchal. Não vai parar tão cedo. Já vimos este cenário antes e não foi bonito.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2021 às 20:51)

Aparentemente a luz foi abaixo porque as webcams e as estações deixaram de transmitir. 

*33.2mm* foi o valor registado das 20h até ás 20:30h na estação de Santa Luzia. Impressionante! *100mm *diários.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2021 às 21:00)

Hawk disse:


> Está retida pela orografia e ainda é gerada convecção a este/sudeste do Funchal. Não vai parar tão cedo. Já vimos este cenário antes e não foi bonito.



O aviso vermelho foi "especial" para esta célula, termina agora às 21h00, salvo novo prolongamento.











Radar de hoje, desde as 00h.


O que vale, esperemos que não haja prejuízos de maior, é que pelo menos nos últimos nove dias a precipitação foi insignificante em termos madeirenses, claro.

A actividade eléctrica parece estar em pausa, apenas uma descarga nos últimos 10 minutos.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2021 às 21:01)

Bom, de vez em quando os modelos são um desastre na previsão de precipitação convectiva. Mesmo que o IPMA usasse diversos (modelos), provavelmente o racional teria sido o mesmo.

A que se devem as falhas do IPMA? Se calhar continuaram à espera da prevista dispersão da convecção (tendencialmente de baixa intensidade).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Mar 2021 às 21:04)

Alguém está a relatar, neste momento, da costa sul da Madeira? A coisa parece estar ruim por aí e a única maneira de ver se está a chover na zona é através do radar de Porto Santo... As estações apagaram-se todas e apenas permanece a do Aeroporto!


----------



## AJJ (27 Mar 2021 às 21:09)

Funchal completamente às escuras, alguns estacionamentos a encher de água. Avenida do mar completamente alagada ( segundo a cmtv) há vídeos do que me parece ser a zona velha completamente inundada que os carros já nem passam


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2021 às 21:09)

StormRic disse:


> O aviso vermelho foi "especial" para esta célula, termina agora às 21h00, salvo novo prolongamento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O eco vermelho parece estar estacionário na zona do Funchal, esperemos que não seja algo parecido com o que aconteceu na Costa Norte há uns meses. O aviso vermelho devia ser alargado até à meia noite, pelo menos, por precaução. Os acumulados nas montanhas até á última atualização do IPMA são banais para a zona em questão e por isso, pode ser que as ribeiras não originem cargas de trabalhos. 
Neste momento não sabemos ao certo o que estará a acontecer, visto estar tudo indisponível. Apenas os membros da região nos podem transmitir tal informação.


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2021 às 21:12)

Corte de energia em toda a ilha.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2021 às 21:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Aparentemente a luz foi abaixo porque as webcams e as estações deixaram de transmitir.
> 
> *33.2mm* foi o valor registado das 20h até ás 20:30h na estação de Santa Luzia. Impressionante! *100mm *diários.



Até ao "apagão" eram estes os valores na costa sul nas estações WU da zona do anfiteatro do Funchal:







*143,8 mm* na estação de Santa Luzia . Há várias estações com *mais de 100 mm*. O próprio IPMA não publicou os registos das 20h.


----------



## AJJ (27 Mar 2021 às 21:17)




----------



## AJJ (27 Mar 2021 às 21:21)

https://fb.watch/4vmNMnnGnG/
https://fb.watch/4vmP0ioPuT/
https://fb.watch/4vmQDgzYh1/

Cmtv - 11 desalojados.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2021 às 21:23)

RTP Madeira em direto na Avenida do Mar. Tudo ás escuras e inundado, muito complicado...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2021 às 21:24)

Notícia da SIC Notícias - Madeira sem eletricidade devido a mau tempo.

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2021-03-27-Madeira-sem-eletricidade-devido-ao-mau-tempo-34e3ffc1


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2021 às 21:31)

Orion disse:


> Bom, de vez em quando os modelos são um desastre na previsão de precipitação convectiva.



Previsão...






Realidade...

~14:12 UTC ----- 23.7 m/s = *>85qph*






A água precipitável registada, no máximo, deve ter rondado os 32mms. Novamente, podia ter sido pior.

Pois, o IPMA podia ter tido uma atuação diferente. Mas é o eterno debate previsões vs observações.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2021 às 21:40)

Apagão geral na Madeira - dnoticias.pt

https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/27/255671-apagao-geral-na-madeira/


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2021 às 21:41)

Orion disse:


> Previsão...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O radar foi bem claro o dia todo. Nem se podem queixar de zonas de "sombra". Os modelos não mostravam esta situação? Ok, mas desde o almoço que o radar mostrava onde as células nasciam e qual a sua direcção. Não há qualquer desculpa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2021 às 22:28)

_Na sequência de uma descarga elétrica sobre a linha de transporte de 60 KV entre a Calheta e o Funchal que provocou diversos danos o sistema na Central Térmica da Vitória foi abaixo. Os Técnicos da Empresa Eletricidade da Madeira neste momento estão a tentar reparar os danos e arrancar todo o sistema._​https://funchalnoticias.net/2021/03...nha-de-alta-tensao-provoca-apagao-na-madeira/


----------



## dahon (27 Mar 2021 às 22:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Apagão geral na Madeira - dnoticias.pt
> 
> https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/27/255671-apagao-geral-na-madeira/


 Ui, então o sistema de alerta de cheias instalado nas ribeiras foi à vida.


----------



## AJJ (27 Mar 2021 às 22:30)

Hospital e bombeiros a geradores :/


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2021 às 22:34)

O apagão fez com que as únicas DEA detectadas e/ou registadas desde então sejam as mais potentes nuvem-solo.

Último registo de 10 minutos, às *20h47*.






Descarga mais forte: *105 kAm*p às *21:43:59*, na costa norte.






Única estação WU online (talvez por ter alimentação ou gerador próprio) é em São Jorge.
Regista *161,5 mm* acumulados hoje.

O movimento das células que *continuam a chegar à costa sul* é de ESE para W.





EDIÇÃO: acrescentadas as imagens, depois de terminar o "apagão" do Imgur.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2021 às 22:35)

7 desalojados no Funchal.

https://www.rtp.pt/madeira/politica/sete-desalojados-no-funchal_57809


----------



## Agreste (27 Mar 2021 às 22:44)

Agreste disse:


> a 120 horas uma depressão entre as canárias e a madeira...
> pode ter algumas características subtropicais.



não foi tropical...
mas foi o resto.


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2021 às 22:55)

dahon disse:


> Ui, então o sistema de alerta de cheias instalado nas ribeiras foi à vida.



Nas ribeiras tudo controlado. Nas do Funchal pelo menos. A iluminação começa a ser reposta nalguns partes das diversas freguesias.


----------



## dahon (27 Mar 2021 às 22:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> _Na sequência de uma descarga elétrica sobre a linha de transporte de 60 KV entre a Calheta e o Funchal que provocou diversos danos o sistema na Central Térmica da Vitória foi abaixo. Os Técnicos da Empresa Eletricidade da Madeira neste momento estão a tentar reparar os danos e arrancar todo o sistema._​https://funchalnoticias.net/2021/03...nha-de-alta-tensao-provoca-apagao-na-madeira/



Da pouca informação disponível, o site da EEM também foi abaixo, a Central Termoelétrica da Vitória representa 50% da capacidade instalada na ilha. Portanto depois de restabelecer a ligação ( linha de 60kV) ainda é preciso contar com umas valentes para o arranque da central.
A situação pode ser complicada.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2021 às 22:57)

Hawk disse:


> Nas ribeiras tudo controlado. Nas do Funchal pelo menos.



Onde é que se pode encontrar informação?


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2021 às 23:00)

StormRic disse:


> Onde é que se pode encontrar informação?



Informação vinda de quem mora ao pé delas. A informação em directo proveniente do sistema de alertas de aluvião (câmaras e dados de udómetros) só está disponível para o Comando da Proteccao Civil e para o LREC (Laboratório Regional de Engenharia Civil). Não está disponível para o público em geral.


----------



## Azathoth (27 Mar 2021 às 23:07)

Finalmente electricidade em casa!


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2021 às 23:10)

Há novas células em desenvolvimento a ESE das Desertas:


----------



## Azathoth (27 Mar 2021 às 23:22)

O tempo há pouco estava bastante calmo. Agora piorou outra vez a chuva. E essas células parecem vir para a zona de Santa Cruz/Funchal.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2021 às 23:29)

Arco de células a ESE e SE continua a desenvolver-se.







Quatro estações WU à volta do Funchal voltam a estar online às 23h12, e mais outras quatro às 23h26:










Aparentemente as estações não perderam dados entre as 20h46 e as 23h04, isto para a estação de Santa Luzia que registou durante o período do apagão (2h18) 14,02 mm. Total acumulado no dia até às 23h29, *163,4 mm* !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2021 às 23:36)

O momento do apagão.


----------



## Hawk (27 Mar 2021 às 23:41)

Balanço da Protecção Civil feito às 23h30. Cerca de 90 ocorrências sem danos pessoais a registar. Os danos materiais são principalmente viaturas em garagens. Foi pedido à população para tentar ficar em casa Domingo porque "a situação é muito instável".


----------



## PedroN (28 Mar 2021 às 00:05)

Após mais de 3 horas sem luz, eis que voltou. Pela costa sudoeste sigo com uma trovoada épica, os raios não param de cair desde há várias horas. A nível de chuva ainda houveram uns aguaceiros moderados a fortes, mas de curta duração, nada de mais, ao contrário do que tem sucedido em outras zonas da costa sul.


----------



## lserpa (28 Mar 2021 às 00:06)

PedroN disse:


> Após mais de 3 horas sem luz, eis que voltou. Pela costa sudoeste sigo com um trovoada épica, os raios não param de cair desde há várias horas. A nível de chuva ainda houveram uns aguaceiros moderados a fortes, mas de curta duração, nada de mais, ao contrário do que tem sucedido com outras zonas da costa sul.



Aguardamos pelas fotos e vídeos  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (28 Mar 2021 às 00:50)

As estações automáticas do IPMA começam a debitar dados depois do apagão...

Funchal (Lido) com 51.9 mm das 20h às 21h 

Funchal Observatório ainda sem dados.


----------



## PedroN (28 Mar 2021 às 02:04)

Valente chuvada que acabou de cair por aqui, o aguaceiro mais intenso até agora.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2021 às 02:06)

Hawk disse:


> As estações automáticas do IPMA começam a debitar dados depois do apagão...
> 
> Funchal (Lido) com 51.9 mm das 20h às 21h
> 
> Funchal Observatório ainda sem dados.



Se os valores estiverem correctos, é fenomenal e também os acumulados díários.


























Há 25 minutos atrás, as células das Desertas inflectem mais para Oeste, mas outras células menores nascem perto da costa sueste da Madeira:






Santa Luzia fechou o dia 27 com *165,4 mm*.

Do dia 28 já conta na última meia hora com *12 mm* ! Sem dúvida que o risco ainda é muito grande.


----------



## Daniel Da Silva (28 Mar 2021 às 02:24)

Boa noite a todos.

Deixo-vos a notícia de alguns acumulados de resgistados esta noite na rede do IPMA.

Destaque para os impressionantes *61.2mm* registado no Observatório ente as 19h50-20h50
Julgo que seja recorde da estação, superando o valor horário do 20 de Fevereiro.

https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/28/255692-precipitacao-atingiu-niveis-brutais-no-funchal/


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2021 às 02:35)

Descargas muito potentes na zona do Funchal, há cerca de meia hora:







E na zona Oeste da ilha, há uma hora atrás:






O registo horário de todas, não só Madeira, as estações online está... suspenso. Mudança da hora?


----------



## Hawk (28 Mar 2021 às 02:38)

Daniel Da Silva disse:


> Boa noite a todos.
> 
> Deixo-vos a notícia de alguns acumulados de resgistados esta noite na rede do IPMA.
> 
> ...



Sim, foi batido o recorde do 20 de Fevereiro no Funchal, quer horário (61.2 mm vs 51.3 mm) quer a 6h (128 vs 111 mm).


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2021 às 05:01)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O momento do apagão.



O Planeta, vendo que os Madeirenses pouco estavam a ligar para "A Hora do Planeta" (20h30 às 21h30 do dia 27 de Março), encarregou-se ele próprio de "desligar" as luzes...


----------



## Daniel Da Silva (28 Mar 2021 às 07:02)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma ligeira acalmia a tempestade voltou com trovoada forte por volta das 5h. E com isto as 6h45 depois de um trovão a luz foi novamente abaixo. Nao sei se é outro apagao pela ilha toda.

Esta tempestade é das fortes.


----------



## pumabr (28 Mar 2021 às 07:33)

E continua tudo apagado. Esta noite a população do Funchal e arredores não dorme...dá uns momentos de calma e depois bummm! Um forte trovão para acordar todo o mundo num salto.


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2021 às 10:00)

É aproveitar as ocasiões em que a instabilidade está por cima das ilhas (para quem gosta).


----------



## Hawk (28 Mar 2021 às 10:17)

Funchal (Observatório) com 197.2 mm em 24h.

Em 20 de Fevereiro 2010 foi 144.3 mm.

Brutal.


----------



## Daniel Da Silva (28 Mar 2021 às 10:22)

Hawk disse:


> Funchal (Observatório) com 197.2 mm em 24h.
> 
> Em 20 de Fevereiro 2010 foi 144.3 mm.
> 
> Brutal.



Esta notícia faz as comparações dos valores registados pela estação do Observatório entre o dia de ontem e do 20 de Fevereiro.
https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/28/...a-no-funchal-foi-superior-ao-20-de-fevereiro/


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2021 às 10:25)

Agreste disse:


> não foi tropical...
> mas foi o resto.



Negativo.

De vez em quando há 'sorte'. Ou 'azar', dependendo da perspetiva.






Depois a orografia da Madeira aumenta ainda mais os acumulados.


----------



## Hawk (28 Mar 2021 às 10:36)

Orion disse:


> Negativo.
> 
> De vez em quando há 'sorte'. Ou 'azar', dependendo da perspetiva.
> 
> ...



Os registos mais elevados foram registados em estações costeiras. A baixa altitude.


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2021 às 10:39)

Hawk disse:


> Os registos mais elevados foram registados em estações costeiras. A baixa altitude.



Se a atmosfera já estava instável, a orografia (também) contribui para o aparecimento de convecção.


----------



## AJJ (28 Mar 2021 às 10:52)

https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/28/255720-mulher-arrastada-pelas-aguas-em-ribeiro-do-funchal/


----------



## Hawk (28 Mar 2021 às 11:40)

Orion disse:


> Se a atmosfera já estava instável, a orografia (também) contribui para o aparecimento de convecção.



Ao contrário do evento do dia de Natal na costa Norte, onde a convecção era gerada de forma sistemática no mesmo sitio, no evento de ontem a convecção vinha já pujante do mar, a sudeste/este do Funchal. Não havia propriamente convecção a ser gerada nas montanhas da cidade, até porque os acumulados montanhosos foram bastante inferiores aos costeiros. Os constantes ecos vermelhos já faziam pressupor que a questão era séria.


----------



## Azathoth (28 Mar 2021 às 11:56)

Daniel Da Silva disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Depois de uma ligeira acalmia a tempestade voltou com trovoada forte por volta das 5h. E com isto as 6h45 depois de um trovão a luz foi novamente abaixo. Nao sei se é outro apagao pela ilha toda.
> 
> Esta tempestade é das fortes.



Depois desse apagão a luz só voltou cá em casa pelas 9.30.


----------



## lserpa (28 Mar 2021 às 12:25)

Hawk disse:


> Os registos mais elevados foram registados em estações costeiras. A baixa altitude.



Não deixa de poder ter influência orográfica. A célula ao esbarrar com a ilha, fica “presa”. 
Na minha realidade local, as células deixam mais precipitação a cotas mais baixas e a Barlavento, (não é regra obrigatória). A causa é orográfica e a ilha amplifica o seu crescimento criando lift físico. Uma “catapulta” como costumo lhe chamar. 
Depressões do género não são uma raridade aqui pelos Açores. 
Um exemplo disso, as últimas cheias de Angra do Heroísmo. 
As cheias de são Roque do Pico... etc...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (28 Mar 2021 às 12:36)

Hawk disse:


> Ao contrário do evento do dia de Natal na costa Norte, onde a convecção era gerada de forma sistemática no mesmo sitio, no evento de ontem a convecção vinha já pujante do mar, a sudeste/este do Funchal. Não havia propriamente convecção a ser gerada nas montanhas da cidade, até porque os acumulados montanhosos foram bastante inferiores aos costeiros. Os constantes ecos vermelhos já faziam pressupor que a questão era séria.



O Lift orográfico impulsiona o lifted index já existente.
Sendo uma área de convergência, os ventos estavam favoráveis a todos os níveis, as células ao aproximarem-se da Madeira, colidem contra a ilha e essa “massa” ao colidir com a ilha, aumenta a produção de trovoada e a sua potência, porque há um aumento do lift. Mias calor latente a chegar a níveis mais altos. 
Se o updraft é maior, o downdraft também. 

Daí, os acumulados maiores serem a cotas mais baixas, pois a “massa” vai tentar se esgueirar por onde hover menos resistência, contornando assim a orografia acentuada da Madeira.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (28 Mar 2021 às 12:39)

lserpa disse:


> Não deixa de poder ter influência orográfica. A célula ao esbarrar com a ilha, fica “presa”.
> Na minha realidade local, as células deixam mais precipitação a cotas mais baixas e a Barlavento, (não é regra obrigatória). A causa é orográfica e a ilha amplifica o seu crescimento criando lift físico. Uma “catapulta” como costumo lhe chamar.
> Depressões do género não são uma raridade aqui pelos Açores.
> Um exemplo disso, as últimas cheias de Angra do Heroísmo.
> ...



Sim, já ontem tinha referido esse efeito da "retenção" da convecção pela cordilheira central da ilha, que eventualmente pode provocar um abrandamento do movimento das células. O que eu quero referir no meu post é que pelo radar via-se já a aproximação de células muito potentes às primeiras horas da manhã, pelo que a partir do momento que tocassem terra haveria sempre problemas.

Há eventos aqui na Madeira, semelhantes ao do dia de Natal, em que não existem ecos em aproximação, e de repente começam a surgir ecos amarelos e laranja nas montanhas, e nada à volta da ilha. Ontem não foi desse tipo de eventos. Não é estar sempre a bater no ceguinho, mas um dia onde se ultrapassam os valores do 20 de Fevereiro em vários pontos da ilha, e com radares à disposição, não pode começar com um aviso amarelo.


----------



## lserpa (28 Mar 2021 às 12:39)

lserpa disse:


> O Lift orográfico impulsiona o lifted index já existente.
> Sendo uma área de convergência, os ventos estavam favoráveis a todos os níveis, as células ao aproximarem-se da Madeira, colidem contra a ilha e essa “massa” ao colidir com a ilha, aumenta a produção de trovoada e a sua potência, porque há um aumento do lift. Mias calor latente a chegar a níveis mais altos.
> Se o updraft é maior, o downdraft também.
> 
> ...



Esta é apenas a minha leitura, atenção! 
Nem é de longe uma verdade absoluta 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (28 Mar 2021 às 12:47)

Hawk disse:


> Sim, já ontem tinha referido esse efeito da "retenção" da convecção pela cordilheira central da ilha, que eventualmente pode provocar um abrandamento das células. O que eu quero referir no meu post é que pelo radar via-se já a aproximação de células muito potentes às primeiras horas da manhã, pelo que a partir do momento que tocassem terra haveria sempre problemas.
> 
> Há eventos aqui na Madeira, semelhantes ao do dia de Natal, em que não existem ecos em aproximação, e de repente começam a surgir ecos amarelos e laranja nas montanhas, e nada à volta da ilha. Ontem não foi desse tipo de eventos. Não é estar sempre a bater no ceguinho, mas um dia onde se ultrapassam os valores do 20 de Fevereiro em vários pontos da ilha, e com radares à disposição, não pode começar com um aviso amarelo.



No evento do Natal, foi mais uma questão de “seeding” Altuscumulos e a estratificação de camadas. 

Precipitação a níveis médios e baixos. Em que a precipitação do nível mais elevado alimenta a do nível inferior e que por sua vez alimenta a camada mais abaixo, gerando assim precipitação forte não celular.
O radar não vai detetar muito bem os efeitos locais. 

Percebo o teu ponto de vista e, sim, também é orográfica. 
Mas em níveis mais baixos e numa sinóptica diferente 
Penso eu 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2021 às 14:17)

Hawk disse:


> Ao contrário do evento do dia de Natal na costa Norte, onde a convecção era gerada de forma sistemática no mesmo sitio, no evento de ontem a convecção vinha já pujante do mar, a sudeste/este do Funchal. Não havia propriamente convecção a ser gerada nas montanhas da cidade, até porque os acumulados montanhosos foram bastante inferiores aos costeiros. Os constantes ecos vermelhos já faziam pressupor que a questão era séria.



Só eles poderão responder. Só me limitei a especular 



Orion disse:


> A que se devem as falhas do IPMA? Se calhar continuaram à espera da prevista dispersão da convecção (tendencialmente de baixa intensidade).


----------



## PedroN (28 Mar 2021 às 14:23)




----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2021 às 14:39)

pumabr disse:


> E continua tudo apagado. Esta noite a população do Funchal e arredores não dorme...dá uns momentos de calma e depois bummm! Um forte trovão para acordar todo o mundo num salto.



Terá sido esta DEA, não encontro registo próximo assim potente:





E outras:










Descargas deste calibre em zonas montanhosas ou vales devem dar um tremendo efeito sonoro... 

Nesta altura as linhas de instabilidade parecem situar-se a sul da Ilha.
36 horas do radar, desde a 1h de ontem às 13h (utc) de hoje:


Acumulados horários: o apagão apagou várias estações, não sei se se perderam mesmo os registos. Não há publicação dos registos da 01h, 02h e 03h de hoje, com excepção de duas estações.
















O extremo sul da Costa Sul, o Lido, voltou a apanhar com as células que passavam de raspão:















As estações de montanha com valores modestos, relativamente claro.















A última hora de registos está muito incompleta ainda, persiste dificuldade de comunicações com várias estações.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2021 às 15:15)

Notável melhoria das condições nas últimas duas horas:

Precipitação residual apenas no Paúl e células muito a Sul em movimento para Oeste:












Aspecto normal na baixa do Funchal. Muita água enlameada junto à costa, como é habitual nestas enxurradas.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2021 às 15:22)

Acumulados de ontem em algumas estações da Madeira:





A estação do Observatório do Funchal deverá ter tido um valor superior ao da estação do Lido. Houve alguns prejuízos, mas podia ter sido pior caso as células tivessem atingido as montanhas com a intensidade que tiveram no Funchal, por causa da ribeiras que foram também um dos grandes problemas em 2010. A curva para oeste e a orografia ajudaram as células intensas a ficarem retidas mais perto da costa.

A estação netatmo de Santa Luzia segue com *55mm*. Dois registos horários superiores a 20mm.
*20.1mm *das 2h ás 3h e *20.7mm *das 6h ás 7h quando a estação do Lido registou 19.4mm. No outro período não debitou dados.


----------



## Hawk (28 Mar 2021 às 15:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Acumulados de ontem em algumas estações da Madeira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funchal Observatório registou 197.2 mm em 24h.

Quanto às ribeiras, estas estruturas construídas pós-20 Fevereiro têm sido determinantes para não chegar material sólido ao centro da cidade e não afectar a sua área de vazão. Lembro-me de nos temporais de antigamente ouvir pedregulhos a serem arrastados dentro da ribeira e morava a 1.5 km da ribeira mais próxima. Hoje isso já não é audível, mesmo quando há muita pluviosidade nas montanhas. Existem 4 ou 5 linhas destas ao longo das principais ribeiras e as autoridades têm contacto visual através de webcams com o que passa em cada uma delas num dado momento. Ao centro da cidade chega maioritariamente água e lama, mas pedregulhos não.


----------



## AJJ (28 Mar 2021 às 15:55)

Pelos vistos quarta feira há mais e a precipitação pode ser pior segundo o VP do Governo Regional

https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/28/...-para-nova-vaga-de-mau-tempo-na-quarta-feira/


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2021 às 17:19)

Hawk disse:


> Funchal Observatório registou 197.2 mm em 24h.
> 
> Quanto às ribeiras, estas estruturas construídas pós-20 Fevereiro têm sido determinantes para não chegar material sólido ao centro da cidade e não afectar a sua área de vazão. Lembro-me de nos temporais de antigamente ouvir pedregulhos a serem arrastados dentro da ribeira e morava a 1.5 km da ribeira mais próxima. Hoje isso já não é audível, mesmo quando há muita pluviosidade nas montanhas. Existem 4 ou 5 linhas destas ao longo das principais ribeiras e as autoridades têm contacto visual através de webcams com o que passa em cada uma delas num dado momento. Ao centro da cidade chega maioritariamente água e lama, mas pedregulhos não.


Sim, a Madeira está atualmente muito mais bem preparada para situações de precipitação excessiva. Em 2010, a quantidade de água e pedras que vinham por aquelas ribeiras abaixo era impressionante. Ainda assim, se as células tivessem atingido as zonas montanhosas, as ribeiras seriam certamente motivo para alarme. As montanhas poderiam potenciar a queda de ainda mais precipitação do que aquela que caiu no Funchal.
Entretanto, há quem destaque o investimento feito nas ribeiras, mas não pensam que nas montanhas aquilo que caiu foi "banal" e nem se comparou ao que caiu na Costa Sul em pouco tempo. 
https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/28/...Boj10k2-tqRhsHngL3rfqTWumfht-81IQacUGHAyJzcUk

Mais uma vez, felizmente que as células não chegaram ao maciço central da ilha.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Mar 2021 às 17:27)

StormRic disse:


> Terá sido esta DEA, não encontro registo próximo assim potente:


Por muito que o valor em ampere seja elevado, não quer dizer necessariamente que a intensidade do som seja igualmente elevada. O ampere mede a intensidade da corrente elétrica e não a intensidade do som.


----------



## Azathoth (28 Mar 2021 às 20:11)

Hoje durante o dia foi quase um dia para fazer praia! Mas à tarde na zona do Paul da Serra, nos Estanquinhos ainda estava assim:




Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr




Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## Daniel Da Silva (28 Mar 2021 às 21:40)

O diretor do IPMA disse na RTP-Madeira que o Observatório bateu o recorde diário de precipitação tendo atingido o valor brutal de *292.7mm* ( 9h do dia 27- 9h do dia 28). Este valor superou o anterior recorde em quase o dobro que era de 150mm registado em Novembro de 2010. 
Para terem uma perspectiva a média anual no Observatório anda à volta do 600mm . 
Este valor diário superou a precipitação dos anos 2015 e 2019.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2021 às 22:50)

Hawk disse:


> Funchal Observatório registou 197.2 mm em 24h.
> 
> Quanto às ribeiras, estas estruturas construídas pós-20 Fevereiro têm sido determinantes para não chegar material sólido ao centro da cidade e não afectar a sua área de vazão. Lembro-me de nos temporais de antigamente ouvir pedregulhos a serem arrastados dentro da ribeira e morava a 1.5 km da ribeira mais próxima. Hoje isso já não é audível, mesmo quando há muita pluviosidade nas montanhas. Existem 4 ou 5 linhas destas ao longo das principais ribeiras e as autoridades têm contacto visual através de webcams com o que passa em cada uma delas num dado momento. Ao centro da cidade chega maioritariamente água e lama, mas pedregulhos não.





joralentejano disse:


> Sim, a Madeira está atualmente muito mais bem preparada para situações de precipitação excessiva. Em 2010, a quantidade de água e pedras que vinham por aquelas ribeiras abaixo era impressionante. Ainda assim, se as células tivessem atingido as zonas montanhosas, as ribeiras seriam certamente motivo para alarme. As montanhas poderiam potenciar a queda de ainda mais precipitação do que aquela que caiu no Funchal.
> Entretanto, há quem destaque o investimento feito nas ribeiras, mas não pensam que nas montanhas aquilo que caiu foi "banal" e nem se comparou ao que caiu na Costa Sul em pouco tempo.
> https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/28/...Boj10k2-tqRhsHngL3rfqTWumfht-81IQacUGHAyJzcUk
> 
> Mais uma vez, felizmente que as células não chegaram ao maciço central da ilha.



Ainda não houve ocorrência de enxurradas vindas das montanhas com volume suficiente para mostrar que a solução das barreiras permeáveis vai ser uma solução a longo prazo.
Eu nunca deixo de insistir no mesmo: a orografia da Madeira mostra que esta é uma paisagem indomável a longo prazo por obras de engenharia. Sublinho a longo prazo. O que vai acontecer às margens das ribeiras quando os "pedregulhos" se amontoarem de tal modo que a barreira deixe de ser permeável? Quem compreender bem o relevo, a geologia e a meteorologia da Ilha da Madeira e compreender que é um ambiente natural ímpar no meio do qual os conceitos urbanísticos actuais não podem ser implantados como o são em geral noutros locais muito menos extremos... compreenderá que não é viável betonar a ilha. A retenção local das energias em jogo, das quais a energia potencial gravítica é a mais importante, terá sempre repercussões a um prazo superior ao dos prejuízos imediatos. Ou seja, é simplesmente um adiar do problema de base: muitos locais nunca deveriam ter sido ocupados urbanisticamente. Os prejuízos e as tragédias são apenas adiados para futuros "responsáveis" e futuras gerações.




Tiagolco disse:


> Por muito que o valor em ampere seja elevado, não quer dizer necessariamente que a intensidade do som seja igualmente elevada. O ampere mede a intensidade da corrente elétrica e não a intensidade do som.



Não compreendi completamente o que querias elucidar. A distâncias iguais do observador, uma descarga de maior intensidade não emite um som de maior intensidade? Compreendo que também dependerá do comprimento do trajecto percorrido pela descarga, das características do ar atravessado, etc, mas o factor principal terá que ser em princípio a intensidade da corrente eléctrica. Quanto aos danos na rede de distribuição, o componente que tiver sido atingido será sim determinante na gravidade da avaria provocada, e mais uma vez tanto maior quanto maior for a intensidade da descarga.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2021 às 23:19)

AJJ disse:


> Pelos vistos quarta feira há mais e a precipitação pode ser pior segundo o VP do Governo Regional
> 
> https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/28/...-para-nova-vaga-de-mau-tempo-na-quarta-feira/



Que informação mais estranha a deste "responsável", adianta-se às próprias previsões públicas do IPMA?? Qual é mesmo o objectivo destas frases, precaver os habitantes?
Então os avisos são agora da responsabilidade e dados em primeira mão pelo vice-presidente do Governo Regional? E "...os últimos indicadores indiciam que a precipitação possa ser mais forte que a registada este fim de semana.". Como assim? Mais forte que uma precipitação que bateu recordes históricos no observatório do Funchal?


----------



## Hawk (28 Mar 2021 às 23:29)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda não houve ocorrência de enxurradas vindas das montanhas com volume suficiente para mostrar que a solução das barreiras permeáveis vai ser uma solução a longo prazo.
> Eu nunca deixo de insistir no mesmo: a orografia da Madeira mostra que esta é uma paisagem indomável a longo prazo por obras de engenharia. Sublinho a longo prazo. O que vai acontecer às margens das ribeiras quando os "pedregulhos" se amontoarem de tal modo que a barreira deixe de ser permeável? Quem compreender bem o relevo, a geologia e a meteorologia da Ilha da Madeira e compreender que é um ambiente natural ímpar no meio do qual os conceitos urbanísticos actuais não podem ser implantados como o são em geral noutros locais muito menos extremos... compreenderá que não é viável betonar a ilha. A retenção local das energias em jogo, das quais a energia potencial gravítica é a mais importante, terá sempre repercussões a um prazo superior ao dos prejuízos imediatos. Ou seja, é simplesmente um adiar do problema de base: muitos locais nunca deveriam ter sido ocupados urbanisticamente. Os prejuízos e as tragédias são apenas adiados para futuros "responsáveis" e futuras gerações.
> 
> 
> ...



Não houve episódios equivalentes ao 20 de Fevereiro, mas tem tem havido ao longo destes anos episódios com potencial de aluvião. Ontem caíram quase 300 mm na cidade e, no mesmo período, caíram 160 mm no Areeiro. Não foram os valores de há 11 anos atrás mas 160 mm em 24h também não é um valor insignificante.

Os açudes em "garfo" têm dimensões diferentes em função da cota que se encontram e dimensionados em função do tipo de solo e escarpa que o rodeiam. Foram dimensionados para ir filtrando material sólido e lenhoso ao longo do percurso da ribeira. Não existem açudes no perímetro urbano.

Já aqui disse várias vezes, é claro que a ocupação do território tem um preço, mas a ocupação do território não pode ser sempre o bode espiatório das desgraças. Se amanhã um prédio ruir no centro de Lisboa porque explodiu uma garrafa de gás, eu não posso dizer que o problema é aquele prédio ter sido construído numa zona de risco sísmico elevado. Da mesma forma, toda a estrada inundada, todo o muro caído no Funchal não é necessariamente sempre uma consequência de mau planeamento. Caíram 300 mm em 24h numa zona urbana, teria consequências em qualquer cidade por mais bem planeada que seja.


----------



## Hawk (28 Mar 2021 às 23:33)

StormRic disse:


> Que informação mais estranha a deste "responsável", adianta-se às próprias previsões públicas do IPMA?? Qual é mesmo o objectivo destas frases, precaver os habitantes?
> Então os avisos são agora da responsabilidade e dados em primeira mão pelo vice-presidente do Governo Regional? E "...os últimos indicadores indiciam que a precipitação possa ser mais forte que a registada este fim de semana.". Como assim? Mais forte que uma precipitação que bateu recordes históricos no observatório do Funchal?



O director do IPMA disse no Telejornal que os modelos previam há alguns dias atrás uma frente muito activa com potencial severo de precipitação mas que esse valores têm vindo a ser retirados.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Mar 2021 às 00:00)

Aqui estão os acumulados finais do evento na Madeira, segundo a rede IPMA:  
- Lido: 145,4 mm
- Quinta Grande: 173,9 mm
- Santo da Serra: 59,9 mm
- Santana: 114,1 mm
- São Vicente: 165,3 mm
- Bica da Cana: 153,8 mm
- Porto Moniz: 48,4 mm
- Pico Alto: 93,2 mm
- Porto Santo: 15,0 mm

Acumulados bastante generosos (e alguns bastante aterradores) por toda a ilha da Madeira, e menos precipitação em Porto Santo! Gostaria de ver os acumulados deste evento nas Ilhas Selvagens, mas infelizmente a estação está inativa há muito tempo! 
[Nas Ilhas Canárias os acumulados também foram interessantes mas muito inferiores aos da Madeira]


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2021 às 00:04)

Hawk disse:


> Já aqui disse várias vezes, é claro que a ocupação do território tem um preço, mas a ocupação do território não pode ser sempre o bode espiatório das desgraças. Se amanhã um prédio ruir no centro de Lisboa porque explodiu uma garrafa de gás, eu não posso dizer que o problema é aquele prédio ter sido construído numa zona de risco sísmico elevado. Da mesma forma, toda a estrada inundada, todo o muro caído no Funchal não é necessariamente sempre uma consequência de mau planeamento. Caíram 300 mm em 24h numa zona urbana, teria consequências em qualquer cidade por mais bem planeada que seja.


Há casas construídas em locais onde o risco de haver uma derrocada é elevado e ainda hoje passou na televisão uma imagem onde estavam imensas casas construídas exatamente no limite de uma grande escarpa. Eu sinceramente teria medo de viver nelas, mas pronto, é a opinião de uma pessoa que está mais habituada ás planícies.  Quando estive na Madeira e fui até São vicente, fez-me confusão este edifício estar mesmo debaixo desta escarpa e até havia pedras no chão que provavelmente tinham caído recentemente.
300mm em 24h não são brincadeira nenhuma e era impossível não haver danos, como é evidente e para um valor desses até foram mínimos, felizmente. Provavelmente em Lisboa, Faro ou noutra cidade no continente a situação podia ser pior. Se calhar há mais falta de planeamento nestas cidades, do que no Funchal. Portalegre registou, em outubro, 150mm em 24h e houve algumas inundações, derrocadas e cheias. No entanto, é de referir que praticamente foram as primeiras chuvas depois do verão e a situação só não foi pior por causa disso. São valores muito raros para a região, 60mm na serra de S. Mamede chegaram para fazer o Rio Caia transbordar e galgar pontes em dezembro de 2019, pois os solos já estavam saturados. Esses 300mm em 24h são também uma raridade, tanto para o Funchal ou outra zona de Portugal, por muito chuvosa que seja.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2021 às 00:42)

StormRic disse:


> Não compreendi completamente o que querias elucidar. A distâncias iguais do observador, uma descarga de maior intensidade não emite um som de maior intensidade? Compreendo que também dependerá do comprimento do trajecto percorrido pela descarga, das características do ar atravessado, etc, mas o factor principal terá que ser em princípio a intensidade da corrente eléctrica. Quanto aos danos na rede de distribuição, o componente que tiver sido atingido será sim determinante na gravidade da avaria provocada, e mais uma vez tanto maior quanto maior for a intensidade da descarga.


Lá está, não existe relação entre a intensidade do som e a intensidade da descarga elétrica.
O som do trovão é gerado a partir de uma onda de choque causada pelo aquecimento repentino do ar. Esse aquecimento levará a que o ar expanda rapidamente. Como a velocidade da expansão ultrapassa a velocidade do som, ouvimos o tal estrondo. Essa expansão do ar (ou a velocidade com que expande) não depende da intensidade da corrente elétrica.
O som vai depender, por exemplo, das ramificações do raio.
Deixo aqui um gif, que roubei ao @Duarte Sousa, de um documentário que passou há uns anos na RTP3 sobre a Trovoada:





Se estiver a dizer alguma asneira corrijam-me. Certamente haverá pessoal com mais conhecimentos que eu.


----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2021 às 05:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Lá está, não existe relação entre a intensidade do som e a intensidade da descarga elétrica.
> O som do trovão é gerado a partir de uma onda de choque causada pelo aquecimento repentino do ar. Esse aquecimento levará a que o ar expanda rapidamente. Como a velocidade da expansão ultrapassa a velocidade do som, ouvimos o tal estrondo. Essa expansão do ar (ou a velocidade com que expande) não depende da intensidade da corrente elétrica.
> O som vai depender, por exemplo, das ramificações do raio.
> Deixo aqui um gif, que roubei ao @Duarte Sousa, de um documentário que passou há uns anos na RTP3 sobre a Trovoada:
> ...



 ok, obrigado.

No entanto, se fizermos pequenas descargas ou até descargas controladas em laboratório, o som é muito menos intenso do que uma descarga de trovoada, por isso mantenho alguma dúvida sobre o "não há qualquer relação entre o ruído e a intensidade da corrente". Penso que nas explicações dadas há alguma imprecisão sobre que som a que se está a referir. Eu estou a reduzir a discussão ao som de uma descarga de ramo único, sem ramificações, e a uma distância padrão. Tem forçosamente de haver relação, ou seja, nas mesmas condições sob todos os aspectos, uma descarga de 1 kA emite a mesma intensidade de som que uma de 200 kA ? Fico na dúvida, a explicação tem de ser dada com mais detalhe.


----------



## PedroN (29 Mar 2021 às 13:00)

Uma pequena compilação, a qualidade de imagem podia ser melhor, mas foi tudo com telemóvel, era o que tinha à mão


----------



## Hawk (29 Mar 2021 às 15:44)

Em relação ao eventual evento de 4ªf na Madeira, os principais modelos GFS e Europeu modelam uma situação típica com a passagemde uma frente de fraca a moderada actividade. O modelo Coreano tem vindo a modelar uma situação mais severa com perto de 140 mm em 12 horas, mas este modelo gera sempre alguns "excessos" na Madeira. De qualquer forma, e tendo em conta o actual estado das linhas de água depois da intempérie do fim de semana, todo o cuidado é pouco. 

Já agora, o diretor do IPMA ontem confirmou que o número reduzido de voos está a afectar a fiabilidade dos modelos. Há algum sítio onde esta situação possa ser verificada/consultada?


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2021 às 16:12)




----------



## StormRic (29 Mar 2021 às 16:16)

A frente fria passou no Grupo Ocidental dos Açores cerca das 6-7h:
















A precipitação acumulou *17,4 mm em Flores*, entre a 01h e as 10h, e *12,5 mm no Corvo*, entre a 01h e as 09h.

Está agora a começar a atingir o Grupo Central:


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2021 às 16:32)

Hawk disse:


> Há algum sítio onde esta situação possa ser verificada/consultada?



 https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/07/200717101026.htm & https://cbs2iowa.com/news/local/lac...s-due-to-covid-19-impacting-weather-forecasts

Para leigos, não é fácil.


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2021 às 16:48)

Orion disse:


> Para leigos, não é fácil.



 https://community.wmo.int/activity-areas/aircraft-based-observations/data/statistics#hist_gts & https://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/gmb/STATS_vsdb/gfs4cyc/ & https://apps.ecmwf.int/wmolcdnv/

Em termos globais não parece haver défices massivos, já que a vasta maioria dos dados é obtido mediante satélites.

Relacionando com a Madeira, a lista de previsões erradas já não era longa mesmo na era pré-covid?  Foi um evento convectivo bastante localizado.


----------



## Hawk (29 Mar 2021 às 16:52)

Orion disse:


> https://community.wmo.int/activity-areas/aircraft-based-observations/data/statistics#hist_gts & https://www.emc.ncep.noaa.gov/gmb/STATS_vsdb/gfs4cyc/ & https://apps.ecmwf.int/wmolcdnv/
> 
> Em termos globais não parece haver grandes défices, já que a vasta maioria dos dados é obtido mediante satélites.
> 
> Relacionando com a Madeira, a lista de previsões erradas já não era longa mesmo na era pré-covid?  Foi um evento convectivo bastante localizado.



Relativamente. Este ano já houve 2 eventos muito severos largamente subestimados pelo que está acima da média.


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2021 às 16:57)

Hawk disse:


> Relativamente. Este ano já houve 2 eventos muito severos largamente subestimados pelo que está acima da média.



Boa sorte em fazer uma base de dados global e significativa.

Qual foi o outro evento, para eu opinar?

No último, a depressão foi prevista com adequada antecedência. Novamente, está-se a falar de um fenómeno convectivo bastante localizado que em algumas ocasiões passa ao lado dos modelos. A falha esteve nos técnicos encarregados do acompanhamento.


----------



## Azathoth (29 Mar 2021 às 19:13)

Ontem à tarde no Paul da Serra:




Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr

Efeitos da chuva em largas quantidades.


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2021 às 20:28)

A madrugada até começou mais ou menos como o previsto (convecção dispersa). E até o GFS, por exemplo, em algumas saídas chegou a indicar convecção sustentada (mas temporária) sobre a Madeira. Mas o evento acabou por ser muito agressivo.







A ver se faz sentido...

Não houve sonda às 00z. Provavelmente a mais importante porque o agravamento começa por aí.

Previsão...






Observação...






Ventos com uma diferença de ~1 hora. Nada por aí além em termos de intensidade/discrepância. Atmosfera bem mais instável e húmida do que o previsto?  A atmosfera devia tendencialmente estar seca nas redondezas do Funchal:






Mais tarde...

Previsão...






Observação...






Continua a não haver grande diferença nos ventos mas o forçamento da depressão era intenso. Novamente, em teoria, não devia haver tanta HR.






Pouco tempo depois...



Orion disse:


> Previsão...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(atmosfera muito mais húmida do que devia... também influenciada pela anterior convecção)





vs





Infelizmente as sondas só captam uma minúscula porção das condições locais mas trabalha-se com o que se tem.

Como anteriormente escrevi:



> A água precipitável registada, no máximo, deve ter rondado os 32mms. Novamente, podia ter sido pior.


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2021 às 20:39)

StormRic disse:


> ?



Em atualização 

(atualizado)


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2021 às 20:49)

CAPE não é tudo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mar 2021 às 21:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Lá está, não existe relação entre a intensidade do som e a intensidade da descarga elétrica.
> O som do trovão é gerado a partir de uma onda de choque causada pelo aquecimento repentino do ar. Esse aquecimento levará a que o ar expanda rapidamente. Como a velocidade da expansão ultrapassa a velocidade do som, ouvimos o tal estrondo. Essa expansão do ar (ou a velocidade com que expande) não depende da intensidade da corrente elétrica.
> O som vai depender, por exemplo, das ramificações do raio.
> Deixo aqui um gif, que roubei ao @Duarte Sousa, de um documentário que passou há uns anos na RTP3 sobre a Trovoada:
> ...



Eu ontem bem andei à procura do post onde tinha colocado esse gif para colocar aqui, mas não encontrei  Obrigado pela partilha @Tiagolco


----------



## lserpa (29 Mar 2021 às 22:10)

Maximo de refletividade esta tarde, 14:20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Precipitação forte registada a Norte do Faial e passagem rápida de uma célula pela zona Feteira - Horta - P. Almoxarife









Precipitação registada na Horta, estação IHORTA12





Precipitação registada na estação IRIBEI15, ribeirinha - Espalhafatos. 






Houve uma maior prevalência de precipitação no lado norte da ilha. 

So far so good.

Mesmo assim, quando há muita nebulosidade, há sempre alguma refletividade, mesmo sem cair uma gota.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 03:52)

Aviso de precipitação forte para o *Arquipélago da Madeira*, todas as zonas, para *quarta-feira 31, das 3h às 12h*:


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 04:11)

Frente fria a chegar ao Grupo Oriental e oclusão sobre o Grupo central:







*Aviso Amarelo* para precipitação está em vigor apenas para o *Grupo Central *e só até às 9h.

Só a EMA do *Pico (aeródromo)* registou até às *2h* o acumulado horário mais notável: *9,7 mm*.






S.Miguel pode ter alguns acumulados localizados bastante significativos:


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2021 às 09:50)

Deu para ouvir um ou outro trovão esta madrugada.

A conveção está a surgir nas proximidades de SM mas é de curta duração. Mais umas horas disto.

Verde = IPMA confiante


----------



## Hawk (30 Mar 2021 às 10:44)

Previsão AROME para a madrugada de amanhã:


----------



## Açor (30 Mar 2021 às 11:37)

StormRic disse:


> Frente fria a chegar ao Grupo Oriental e oclusão sobre o Grupo central:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta noite foi de trovoada na costa norte de São Miguel, e no entanto nem um aviso meteorológico a esse nível por parte do IPMA.
Se fôssemos a esperar pelos avisos, só trovejava onde eles quisessem...


----------



## Hawk (30 Mar 2021 às 12:33)

StormRic disse:


> Aviso de precipitação forte para o *Arquipélago da Madeira*, todas as zonas, para *quarta-feira 31, das 3h às 12h*:





Elevado a Laranja para a toda a ilha entre as 06:00 e as 12:00 de amanhã.


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 15:31)

Os sistemas frontais abrandaram o movimento para Leste e tendem a demorar-se sobre os Grupos Central e Oriental, até mesmo a retroceder?


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 16:06)

EMA de S.Jorge com *16,3 mm* das 12h às 13h :







Nordeste teve *13,2 mm* das 6h às 7h :






Ambas as estações têm acumulados diários de cerca de 40 mm ou mais (39,4 mm e 45,6 mm, respectivamente).


----------



## Hawk (30 Mar 2021 às 16:44)




----------



## AJJ (30 Mar 2021 às 17:59)

> *Proteção Civil da Madeira alerta para "período crítico" de chuva na manhã de quarta-feira*


https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/clima/detalhe/protecao-civil-da-madeira-alerta-para-periodo-critico-de-chuva-na-manha-de-quarta-feira?ref=HP_CMaoMinuto


----------



## lserpa (30 Mar 2021 às 18:55)

Boa tarde.
Hoje, todo o dia choveu com alguma intensidade pela cidade de Horta.
Acumulados generosos a ser registados.

Estação da variante, Feteira





Estação Matriz (Horta).






As temperaturas registadas, têm estado bem frescas. 

Os “gale winds” têm estado presentes durante todo o dia.

Relativamente à precipitação persistente que têm ocorrido durante todo o dia de hoje, aparentemente deverá estar quase a passar.
Restringe-se agora a oeste e sotavento da montanha do Pico e à Ilha do Faial.

As freguesias a norte do Faial, têm recebido consideravelmente menos precipitação que as da Horta e Feteira. 





Na estação da Ribeirinha, (Espalhafatos) choveu menos 1/3, comparativamente. 






A temperatura nesta estação não foi além dos 12,9°c


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2021 às 20:15)

AJJ disse:


> https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/c...va-na-manha-de-quarta-feira?ref=HP_CMaoMinuto



O aviso de precipitação forte foi elevado para o nível laranja, das 6h às 12h; o Amarelo foi estendido até às 15h.


----------



## AJJ (30 Mar 2021 às 22:59)

StormRic disse:


> O aviso de precipitação forte foi elevado para o nível laranja, das 6h às 12h; o Amarelo foi estendido até às 15h.


Pode ser que não seja nada mas estarem a meter um enquadramento temporal tao reduzido e com tanta confiança, sendo as horas que as pessoas costumam estar a ir para o trabalho/escola com maior trânsito.
https://www.dnoticias.pt/2021/3/30/...e-7-e-as-8-horas-da-manha-desta-quarta-feira/


----------



## lserpa (30 Mar 2021 às 23:03)

Enxurrada na Feteira de Cima, Ilha do Faial. 

Refletividade a amarelo. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Mar 2021 às 23:45)

Amoreirinhas, Feteira, Faial 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Mar 2021 às 23:54)

Até agora, os acumulados na rede IPMA do evento eram estes: 
- Vila do Corvo: 16,5 mm
- Santa Cruz das Flores: 29,0 mm
- Horta: 28,5 mm
- Madalena: 75,2 mm
- São Jorge: 41,9 mm
- Angra do Heroísmo: 8,9 mm (tendo em conta as imagens de radar, os dados desta estação não me parecem muito fiáveis)
- Aeroporto João Paulo II: 14,3 mm
- Ponta Delgada: 12,9 mm
- Nordeste: 47,3 mm
- Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 13,8 mm


----------



## lserpa (31 Mar 2021 às 00:03)

Rede Hidrometeorologica dos Açores, Faial.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2021 às 04:07)

Precipitação intensa ,em aproximação à Madeira, meia hora antes do início do Aviso Amarelo.


----------



## pumabr (31 Mar 2021 às 04:07)

Pelo Funchal ainda está tudo calmo, nem há qualquer brisa no ar.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2021 às 04:40)

pumabr disse:


> Pelo Funchal ainda está tudo calmo, nem há qualquer brisa no ar.



Está quase a chegar, embora a primeira parte mais intensa tenha já ultrapassado a latitude da ilha no movimento para NNE:


----------



## Hawk (31 Mar 2021 às 10:17)

A frente já deixou a Madeira. O registo mais relevante foram os 21.2 mm horários na Bica da Cana. O pós-frontal ainda traz alguma actividade.


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2021 às 10:47)




----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2021 às 10:59)




----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2021 às 14:53)

Mais ou menos aqui:


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2021 às 15:16)

Frente de passagem muito rápida no Arquipélago da Madeira.
Com excepção de Calheta, Lido e São Lourenço, todas as EMA's tiveram o acumulado horário máximo no registo das 6h.


Calheta no extremo Oeste da Ilha foi a primeira estação a receber a frente em deslocamento para NE e movimento longitudinal das células SSW-NNE.





Das 20 EMA's, 17 tiveram o máximo horário neste registo; Funchal esteve sem registo das 5h às 8h.





Às 7h a frente já estava na ponta Leste da Ilha da Madeira e Porto Santo:













Entre as 8h e as 9h, imediato pós-frontal, quase não houve acumulados em toda a Ilha da Madeira:










Já no pós-frontal, Lido teve o seu máximo horário entre as 10h e as 11h:





No fim do período do aviso laranja, mantinham-se os aguaceiros apenas com acumulados moderados:





Pico do Areeiro não atingiu sequer os 10 mm horários em todo o evento, até às 13h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Mar 2021 às 18:30)

Depois da passagem da frente na Madeira, estes foram os acumulados finais (rede IPMA):
- Ponta do Pargo: 14,1 mm
- Lombo da Terça: 20,2 mm
- Porto Moniz: 17,1 mm
- Calheta: 20,5 mm
- São Vicente: 39,4 mm
- Bica da Cana: 51,4 mm
- Ponta do Sol: 33,3 mm
- Quinta Grande: 26,2 mm
- Lido: 8,6 mm
- Funchal: 7,2 mm
- Cancela: 12,6 mm
- Monte: 27,5 mm
- Pico Alto: 33,4 mm
- Areeiro: 51,4 mm
- Pico do Areeiro: 46,7 mm
- São Jorge: 17,0 mm
- Santana: 17,6 mm
- Santo da Serra: 25,9 mm
- Aeroporto: 19,3 mm
- São Lourenço: 8,3 mm
- Porto Santo: 24,9 mm

Próxima paragem, Portugal Continental...


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2021 às 20:00)

6 dias é tempo suficiente para surgir algo. Esperar para ver.






(ciclones com topos de baixa altitude não têm grande aspeto nesta variável. A convecção num ciclone subtropical está a alguma distância do núcleo)


----------

